# P. villosum AM/AOS at Toronto Show



## Don I (Feb 14, 2017)

screen capture tool
Pah. villosum 'Stephen Manza' AM/AOS
When I stumbled on slipperorchids.info it was metaphorically like finding a gold mine. In my opinion it is the best site of it's kind and is the basis for my cultural approach. I don't know Mr. Manza but he has certainly had an impact on my hobby. So a little tip of the cap.
Don


----------



## fibre (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats Don! What a wonderful dark flower!	
BTW, Stephen is a member her: silence882 and his website is slipperorchid*s*.info


----------



## Don I (Feb 14, 2017)

fibre said:


> Congrats Don! What a wonderful dark flower!
> BTW, Stephen is a member her: silence882 and his website is slipperorchid*s*.info



Thank you, It is a bit lighter and redder in real life. I actually found this forum from a link on his site.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2017)

Beautiful flower. Congratulations, Don! And a very nice tribute to Steven - his site is indeed a goldmine.


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2017)

Love the dark color and the sheen on that flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2017)

That is a superb villosum. Congratulations.


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesome...worthy!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2017)

Congrats! Stephen will be surprised!


----------



## Don I (Feb 15, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Congrats! Stephen will be surprised!


No he won't.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 15, 2017)

That is, without doubt, the single greatest paph that has ever been bloomed.


----------



## Don I (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you. It's golden.
Don


----------



## Don I (Feb 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Ok.



Eric they call the Toronto show the Valentine Show. So I named the first and possibly only plant I'll ever get awarded after some guy I don't even know. Do you think I might be in some deep you know what when my wife figures it out.
Don


----------



## Stone (Feb 16, 2017)

Very nice one. Congrats.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunning and well deserved!


----------



## Don I (Feb 18, 2017)

Wendy I did have good luck, just like you wished me. But the sukhakulii didn't even get one of the 3 or 4 3rd prize ribbons they hand out. If they do that at SOOS.
Don


----------

